

Ask HN: Photoshop compatible editor - aespinoza

Several months back I saw a new Image editor here in HN that was compatible with Photoshop (PSD) and Illustrator (AI) file formats. I think I forgot to bookmark it, since I couldn&#x27;t find it. It was still in BETA and it was not free. Does any one have the link ? I completely forgot the name as well. :(
======
paulmatthijs
Affinity Designer? [https://affinity.serif.com](https://affinity.serif.com)

~~~
aespinoza
Nah it wasn't that one. I think it was a startup. This one is pretty good. It
might be enough. Thank you for sharing.

------
aespinoza
Found it in my history:

[http://www.getormr.com/](http://www.getormr.com/)

This is why creating a good name for your startup is important. I would have
never associated ormr to Image Editor at ALL.

------
ahazred8ta
A quick search turns up photopea (which exports psd) and picozu (which imports
psd). No sign of an Illustrator editor.

~~~
aespinoza
I did a very thorough Google search. I haven't found this app anywhere else.
:( I think it is lost forever.

